

"Considered Harmful" considered harmful - tomgruner

The phrase &quot;Considered Harmful&quot; is considered harmful due to its overuse and failure to actually identify the issue. By adding meaningless link bait to titles, it detracts from actual discussion. &quot;Considered Harmful&quot; is nothing more than a cliche and thus needs to be considered harmful.<p>If nothing else, all other titles should now at least include &quot;Considered Unharmful&quot; so that discerning developers will know its ok, and everything is going to be alright.
======
Piskvorrr
It did make me chuckle, I admit, but the joke is old enough to buy its own
beer.

See also:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Considered_harmful#References](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Considered_harmful#References)

~~~
tomgruner
just when I thought I was being original! I probably just needed to rant a bit

